# baby bunny has mucus along with poop



## theengel (May 2, 2005)

my bunny girl appr. 10 weeks old has feces thatevery other day come along with lots of mucus. Took her to vet and gottested for coccidiosis, parasite not present. Came back negative, nowvet put her on sulfadimet..not sure if its working. ANyone else pleasewith experience that could help is there something else i can do?
Thanks


----------



## pamnock (May 2, 2005)

You didn't even have to post a photo -- I suspected what your bunny looked like when you posted your problem.

Your rabbit is a genetic homozygous spotted rabbit.Unfortunately, these rabbits may occasionally produce mucous in theirdroppings. This is due to the gene that controls themigration of cells during fetal developement. Some of thegenes affected include not only the migration of the color genes, butalso the migration of the nerve cells to the intestines. 

Discontinue the sulfadimet.

Providing a high fiber diet may help. Cut back on pellets andprovide more grass hay. Adding rolled oats may alsohelp. You can try switching to a diet than contains morevegetables and greens. Foods that are easily digested andNutri Cal might also be helpful as malabsorption can result in mucousin the stools. Nutri Cal is a high calorie supplement for dogs and cats.

Your rabbit may also be more prone to GI stasis. Keep theNutri Cal on hand and begin administering ASAP if your rabbit goes offits feed.

We have raised Dwarf Hotots for over 7 years -- the breed most likelyto suffer abdominal problems due to the Homozygous English spottinggene.

Pam

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



## theengel (May 2, 2005)

Thank you so much for the info given....feellike im lost...well it cant be normal to have that much mucus in thedroppings though? Plus vet told me not to give veggies at that youngage? She getz alfalfa pellets only a little bit and lots of timothy andalfalfa hay. Worried cause her droppings are jelly like and kindasmelly plus the mucus. Can taking the medicine harm her? Im afraid itsmucoid enteritis? How do i know if its just harmless due to the type ofrabbit she is or more? 
Thanks for any help and more info, you made me feel a bit more relaxed. Thanks


----------



## theengel (May 2, 2005)

oh i forgot she also has slushing sounds comingfrom her tummy that almost sounds like she drank too much water....imsuspecting gas?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 2, 2005)

*theengel wrote:*


> oh i forgot she also has slushing sounds coming from hertummy that almost sounds like she drank too much water....im suspectinggas?


Most likely digestion...

Awww, your baby and you poor mommy, doesn't it stink when we've got tofigure out all this medicine and proper feeding? We bunnyloverswouldn't have it any other way though!

Ellie


----------



## pamnock (May 2, 2005)

The sloshing is a concern. Simethecone(for babies) is helpful in reliving some gas. A small amount of babyaspirin can relieve some of the pain of bloating.

The Nutri Cal is also helpful during this time. If she'ssloshing, then yes, an antibiotic may be in order -- watch for diarrheathat may result from the use of the antibiotics.

How long has she had the sloshing? Is she still eating and drinking? How long has she had mucous in her droppings?

Vegetables and greens can be introduced at a young age as long as youstart out with very small amounts. (Do not give them rightnow if she has a sloshy belly)

The condition of mucoid enteritis is now referred to as mucoid enteropathy.

Pam


----------



## theengel (May 2, 2005)

hey Pam...she had mucous now for almost 2 weekson and off some days are better than others. She still eats and drinksnormal though which is good i guess. She just sounds really gassy. Thensometimes she almost looks like she has hick ups, its almost like atwitch...hard to explain.


----------



## pamnock (May 3, 2005)

If she's been this way for a couple weeks, itsounds more like the intestinal problems I originallysuspected. Give her the simethecone for babies daily and alsoprovide a small amount of Nutri Cal because it's easy to digest.(However, discontinue if it seems to make the problem worse -- fats maysometimes trigger an episode). You may find greens such asdandelion leaves to be helpful. I would also advise trying aproduct called Critical Care for herbivores.

You'll need to experiment with the diet a little to see what works and what doesn't.

Pam


----------



## theengel (May 3, 2005)

Thank you i will keep you posted if i see anynew developments. Critical Care I can get in pet shops? Thank you forall the info hope it will help


----------



## pamnock (May 3, 2005)

You can get Critical Care through your vet or bycalling OxBow Products (link below with their phonenumber).Try discontinuing the pellets for a few days and givejust rolled oats, hay and critical care to see if that makes anydifference. (Also give the Simethecone).

Pam

More info on Critical Carehttp://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=critical-care

UK link for Critical Carehttp://www.vetbed.co.uk/smallanimals/critical_care.html


----------

